# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > Issue - "Preview" clears edit box?

## Ander111

For some reason, when you click Preview Post, the preview appearsbut the editing box, where your draft was, is emptied. To continue editing, you must copy the preview (or think of copying it _before_ the preview) and paste it back into the editing box.

Can this be intentional? I haven't seen other forums do this.

----------


## TMS

Seen it happen here every so often.

----------


## WasWodge

Had it yesterday with the Preview, Go Advanced and Edit windows....

we settled for it was




> fun distinguishing EF characteristics



well actually I didn't agree but at least things are still consistent and familiar  :Smilie:

----------


## Ander111

I'll go along with that.

----------

